# DishPVR 510 peeves and suggestions



## -DeeT (Apr 16, 2004)

It would be really nice if...

1. it were possible to queue up several previous recordings, jukebox style, and show them in sequence, for the purpose of archiving to tape.

2. the one hour buffer didn't have to get dumped when you change channels (i.e. I'd prefer the buffer contain the past hour of viewing, including any channel changes).

3. it were possible to change the name of a recording

4. it were possible to trim unwanted material off the beginning and end of a recording

I'm mildly disappointed that...

5. backing up in slow-mo is hard to control

6. the recorder shuts itself off after four hours due to inactivity, even if it is in the middle of dumping a five hour recording to tape

Just some thoughts for possible future enhancements. I love the PVR.

David


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Don't remember the exact menu, but you can disable the auto shut-down. What did you record that lasted 5 hours?


----------



## Jeraden (Aug 12, 2003)

Those aren't unique to the 510, those would cover any of their DVRs. I've been wanting #4 since the 501 first came out.


----------



## van_gogh (Apr 9, 2004)

I agree, I've wished for many of the same, especially #3.

If we're really creating a wish list, how about being able to enter a "start-marker" and "end-marker" during playback so that future playback skips the material within - - great for archiving!

Can you do that with the 522? That is, record selected material from 1 PVR to the other, pausing the second recorder during playback of unwanted material (e.g. commercials).


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

This is one posting where DISH dosen't have an exclusive my TiVo dosen't offer those options either.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

How about adding:
-Two tuners standard. (for _all _ future DVR models)
-Name based recording. (for current DVR's through software upgrade.)
-Tivo-like guide/recording features (to make the $5/mo mean something other than a DVR _tax_.)


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

the tivo guide sucks, i agree with you on the rest though


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

What don't you like about the Tivo guide? (I assume you mean the DirecTivo guide.)


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

According to what DISH said on Tech Chat or Charlie Chat, Name Based Recording is supposed to come sometime this year to the 5xx series. I'd like to see a 521 come out, it would have 2 tuners but only 1 TV output. Available for rent or purchase.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Mike Richardson said:


> According to what DISH said on Tech Chat or Charlie Chat, Name Based Recording is supposed to come sometime this year to the 5xx series.


hahahahahahahahahahaha.

Oh. You were serious.


----------



## nightstick911 (Dec 20, 2003)

I would like to be able to split my recordings up into different folders so you dont have to go through the whole list to find a show. for example, one for the kids, one for a favorite show ect...

and #3 would be great so i wouldnt have to surf through recordings of all the same name trying to find one show


----------



## Roger Tee (Feb 22, 2004)

Well One reason I keep the Dp7100 (80Gig HD) is the buffer is only limited by the free space on the drive. I can pause today and come back tommor and resume watching.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Another TiVo-default-behavior request: I'd like my 510 to remember my position in several recordings at once. If I watch Daredevil for a half hour than switch to Stuart Little for an hour (the kid came in), I want to be able to resume Daredevil where I left it and later resume Stuart where it was when the kid left. Right now, it seems that once I move from one recording to another, they all start playing back at the beginning.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

carload said:


> Another TiVo-default-behavior request: I'd like my 510 to remember my position in several recordings at once. If I watch Daredevil for a half hour than switch to Stuart Little for an hour (the kid came in), I want to be able to resume Daredevil where I left it and later resume Stuart where it was when the kid left. Right now, it seems that once I move from one recording to another, they all start playing back at the beginning.


It already does that. It saves your spot on every recording. What software are you running? I don't ever remember it not remembering where I left off on multiple recordings.

A minor request I'd like to make is to put the "remote battery low" above the time left on the current show rather than replacing it. I normally don't replace the batteries until the remote stops responding, but right now its annoying to sometimes have to hit the cancel button 5 times to see the time left on the show, when this remote battery low sign keeps showing up.


----------



## Blaine (Apr 23, 2004)

What I don't like is that if you record programs back to back,the next show is stored together on the same position of the menu as the first with the title of the first show only. This requires you to fast forward with trial and error to find the start of the next show that you recorded.

My fix for that was to stop at the end of the first show then start again for the next, then I get the title for the second show showing in its own position on the menu. You obviously cannot do this if you want to set a timer and leave the PVR on its own.



-DeeT said:


> It would be really nice if...
> 
> <snip>
> 3. it were possible to change the name of a recording
> ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As I saw recently at one Yahoo group, recording's meta info keep the information, so we need to push E* developers to show us the chapters in menu and provide a feature for select each one for fast seek.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

A few more:

* When I am watching a show on a time delay and I'm not doing a recording (for example, if I paused live TV for 5 minutes and then pressed play), and a PVR timer goes off, it should continue to play the show I am watching up to the point that it changed the channel. Currently, unless I was also recording the previous show, it switches to "live mode" as soon as a timer fires, clearing the buffer.

* When the PVR is recording something, I should be able to turn off the unit (or put it into a "quiet mode") and have it continue recording. My sound system is not supported by the PVR remote, and it is a pain to have to turn it off seperately when I turn off the TV in the middle of a recording.

* In the recordings list, have some sort of icon or color coding to indicate watched and unwatched prorgams.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Mike Richardson said:


> According to what DISH said on Tech Chat or Charlie Chat, Name Based Recording is supposed to come sometime this year to the 5xx series. I'd like to see a 521 come out, it would have 2 tuners but only 1 TV output. Available for rent or purchase.


Two tuners and one output would be nice. If only dish would come up with some type of a beast. Maybe they could sell it for $249 AND not charge the DVR fee/tax on it. If only...


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

cdru said:


> Two tuners and one output would be nice. If only dish would come up with some type of a beast. Maybe they could sell it for $249 AND not charge the DVR fee/tax on it. If only...


... if only there was something .... like a 721???


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

One more thing:

* When I am viewing a recorded show, and I go into browse mode, it should display the name of the recording I am watching on the top, not the show currently on whatever channel the reciever is tuned to.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

carload said:


> Another TiVo-default-behavior request: I'd like my 510 to remember my position in several recordings at once. If I watch Daredevil for a half hour than switch to Stuart Little for an hour (the kid came in), I want to be able to resume Daredevil where I left it and later resume Stuart where it was when the kid left. Right now, it seems that once I move from one recording to another, they all start playing back at the beginning.


Dish DVRs do this now. You can be partially into ALL of your recordings and each show will "mark" where you stopped so you can resume. In the 5xx models and the DP (but not the 721) when you go into the DVR menu it highlights the last show you "stopped" and automatically defaults to the resume button. Unlike the 721 which always defaults back to start-over which is a PAIN.

In your example, when you go to DVR menu, Stuart Little will be the show highlighted on the menu but if you scroll to Daredevil and hit enter, the resume button will be selected and you will pick up where you left off.

The DP has a great feature where if you go to channel 001, it automatically takes you to the info menu and resume for the last show your where watching and stopped. I miss that on my 5xx and 721.

I have sent Dish and e-mail on numerous occassions asking for #1. I make tapes of the kids shows for them to watch on long trips and it would be nice if i could stream all the shows to tape at one time at night while everyone is asleep.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The 721 allows you to turn the green light off while you are recording a show, the 510 does not. The receiver is not really turning off when you turn the green light off but people want the functionality so that the receiver will automatically be off once the recording(s) are done.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Randy_B said:


> Dish DVRs do this now. You can be partially into ALL of your recordings and each show will "mark" where you stopped so you can resume. In the 5xx models and the DP (but not the 721) when you go into the DVR menu it highlights the last show you "stopped" and automatically defaults to the resume button. Unlike the 721 which always defaults back to start-over which is a PAIN.


Are you saying there is no "resume" function on the 721? That bites.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

garypen said:


> Are you saying there is no "resume" function on the 721? That bites.


No, no there is a resume function, the problem is that when you stop a show and then go back to it in the menu and select it, the default button selected is start again. You have to scroll up to resume. Not a huge problem, but a small issue that shows Dish Engineers didn't think through some of the more obvious preferences (just how often do they think a viewer wants to start all over a show they have already started to watch?). The 721 is the only Dish DVR that doesn't default to th eresume selection when approporiate.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Randy_B said:


> No, no there is a resume function, the problem is that when you stop a show and then go back to it in the menu and select it, the default button selected is start again. You have to scroll up to resume. Not a huge problem, but a small issue that shows Dish Engineers didn't think through some of the more obvious preferences (just how often do they think a viewer wants to start all over a show they have already started to watch?). The 721 is the only Dish DVR that doesn't default to th eresume selection when approporiate.


You're 97% correct. The 921 acts exactly the same way. 
Yet another black mark for Eldon.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Nothing like taking a step backwards with the newest product line??


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

The 522 WILL be available for current subs later this summer when the SOFTWARE is updated so the unit can be switch from functioning like TWO seperate receivers with single tuners OR like a SINGLE TWO TUNER DVR with both TV outputs outputing the same content on the fly. 

When the 522 becomes available it will ONLY be able as a LEASE even if you are NOT a Digital Home Subscriber (Lease subcriber).

John


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Actually if you stop an event on the 721 you can still resume without starting the show over. You can even do it even if you watched the entire show until the end. When the screen pops up asking you what you want to do (start over, erase, etc) you can still use the DVR functions of that Event. You can press rewind and it will indeed rewind, or skip back, etc. In this mode you will notice that the event is stopped in the PIP window. To get back into full picture mode you will need to press cancel a time or two.

The 501/508/510 will also do this even though you do not see the event in a PIP window after it has stopped. When you are in the Playback Over screen and see the View, Erase, Start Over, Protect, and Cancel options you can still use the DVR functions by pressing skip back, rewind, etc without having to restart the show over again.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Jacob: On the 921, we call that the Preview window to avoid confusion with 'real' PIP, and the View TV button on the remote works nicely to restore full screen viewing.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Randy_B said:


> No, no there is a resume function, the problem is that when you stop a show and then go back to it in the menu and select it, the default button selected is start again. You have to scroll up to resume. Not a huge problem, ...


Not a huge problem at all, actually. I was worried that if I stopped a DVR event, I would have to start at the beginning and search for where I left off. The way you describe it, that's no problem at all to me.


----------

